# Moving to RAK



## Kate201 (May 23, 2011)

Hi,

We are moving to RAK in August. I will be teaching at RAKESS. We have 2 girls aged 8 and 2. Just wanted to see how other family are finding life.

Hope to speak to you soon

Kate


----------



## Dounia (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey Kate,

I'm also supposed to move to RAK end of this summer, I'll be teaching at RAK American Academy for girls.

Did you acquire any information about living there.

It's the first time i live my own will it be hard?

Thanks in advance


----------

